# My first African Tank



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Here is a picture of my tank I just redone. that rock work was alot harder than I thought! I tried to get some height with those but couldnt figure out how to keep them steady. I still have to get a background too. I didnt like the one I already had.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o mbuna will like that! i would try maybe a black background eh? would flors. the colors of the labs better


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

What is the future stocking? I like the rocks, especially the balck ones.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

ya, I was thinking either black or blue


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

osteoporoosi said:


> What is the future stocking? I like the rocks, especially the balck ones.


Im putting yellow labs in it and proabably a syno cat when I can find one. I picked those rocks outa my yard.. lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o Peach you should have told me i have petricola's too! 1-2"


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

y'know, MP, I didnt even think about it!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Be careful with those rocks, some of them may be toxic.
Nice tank, it has a lot of potential.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Be careful with those rocks, some of them may be toxic.
> Nice tank, it has a lot of potential.



toxic as in how?? I poured vinegar on each one and none of them fizzled.. Is there something else I should do to test them??


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm, think about it now, i'd move to all grey slate like some of it u have in there.


Well after you get the labs, interested just drop me a pm, i'll have'em around for awhile.

CM that's what i was thinking, it's pretty slick looking


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking good! Are those live plants?


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

do you have all slate in there? You can also use sandstone.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

IloveCichlids said:


> do you have all slate in there? You can also use sandstone.


some of it is sandstone - but I took out the real red lookin one on the left end - I didnt like that red look it had.. lol- stained with that good ole Ga red clay!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I would load it with rock and make tons of caves, but that is just me. You can see my setup under tank pics, malawi 120


----------

